# Help with lighting my make-up studio!



## SmudgeMakeup (May 3, 2011)

Hello! 

Let me start by saying, I'm not a photographer - I'm a make-up artist.  My husband and I just bought a house, and I'm converting one bedroom into my home studio and I need some help from you experts on lighting.  

The best lighting for make-up is natural light - however being that my studio is in the basement, and make-up happens in all seasons, at all times of the day, I can't rely on my window, so I'm looking at getting something to mimic natural light - which is where I need your help.  

I'm completely out of my element on this, so please be gentle.  I'm not sure what I need, a softbox?  diffusion panel?  Umbrella?  I'm not sure.  All I know is that I want continuous light, rather than a strobe.  And as close to natural light as possible.  

As well - I'm in Edmonton, Ab - just moved up here from Calgary, and I have no idea where the best places to buy these things are, so any help in that respect is also greatly appreciated. 


Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2011)

Not sure what you're after; is it just illumination for applying make-up in studio?  If so, then there are a whole host of daylight balanced bulbs which will give you the closest thing to natural light that you can get.  Soft-boxes and so forth are modifiers generally used to 'soften' light.  Michael's (as well as many lighting stores) carry a range of products by Ott which while a bit pricey produce a very nice, natural appearing light.  If you need to soften it, something as simple as translucent plastic over the bulb will do what you need.


----------



## SmudgeMakeup (May 5, 2011)

Basically I'm looking for a light that will mimic a large window in the middle of the day - something that will stay on continuously while I work.  

Thanks for the tips, I will look into those.


----------



## KevinPutman (May 5, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Michael's.


 
I work here.
PM me about my associate's discount!


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2011)

SmudgeMakeup said:


> Basically I'm looking for a light that will mimic a large window in the middle of the day - something that will stay on continuously while I work.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I will look into those.


Your best bet will be to consult with a lighting designer; on the surface this seems like a fairly simple thing, but there's actually a lot to consider, not the least of which is how to manage the intensity of a light only a few feet away which is supposed to mimic one 96,000,000 miles away!


----------

